# the muscle between abs and pecs



## iMan323 (Dec 18, 2006)

does anyone know what excersizes really bring out that muscle between your abs and  your chest?  I remember doing something that made it stand out like crazy, but for the life of me I can't remember what excersize that was.  

Heeeeelp


----------



## Spud (Dec 18, 2006)

I didn't realise there was a muscle there...


----------



## iMan323 (Dec 18, 2006)

ok, whatever it is, the uppermost part of abs.  the part that still covers the ribs, not the abdominal cavity.   how do you work that thing?


----------



## zl214 (Dec 18, 2006)

anterior serratus.


----------



## zl214 (Dec 18, 2006)

or abdominal oblique muscle?

not sure which part you meant.


----------



## iMan323 (Dec 18, 2006)

The muscle that I hi-lited in the pic.  Also, I just realized that my mantittied don't drop down as far as this guys.  I'm a tall guy, so I have about half an inch of space between my pec and my abs.  I want to know how I can fill that space.


----------



## Spud (Dec 18, 2006)

That's 2-pac


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 18, 2006)

Diet.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 19, 2006)

Spud said:


> That's 2-pac



I thought he was dead.


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I thought he was dead.


And all the time he was just hiding between the abs and the chest of this manittittied virtual model!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## StanUk (Dec 19, 2006)

Haha, brilliant


----------



## plewser2006 (Dec 19, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Diet.



im gunna have to agree on this one...

everyone has the muscle...


----------



## iMan323 (Dec 19, 2006)

plewser2006 said:


> im gunna have to agree on this one...
> 
> everyone has the muscle...



Diet is just one half of the equation.  You have to work your abs if you want anything more then an abdominal vacuum.  Having a low body-fat% doesn't give you well developed abs, it just exposes them more.  There's no substitute for training.


----------



## MAC33 (Dec 19, 2006)

Well if it's part of the abdominal muscle then shouldn't it technically contract to almost all ab-exercises? I could be horribly wrong... which is why I added a question mark. On a side note... Tupac just came out with a new albulm... does anyone else find this strange? You know... considerin he's dead in all... I mean I know he's a "thug-4-life" but still recording albulms in the _after life_ is just straight up gangsta... fo real. Ok.. I'm done with that.


----------



## Raz (Dec 20, 2006)

zl214 said:


> anterior serratus.



I thought this muscle, is located to the upper side of the trunk, lying just below the pit


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 20, 2006)

iMan323 said:


> Diet is just one half of the equation. You have to work your abs if you want anything more then an abdominal vacuum. Having a low body-fat% doesn't give you well developed abs, it just exposes them more. There's no substitute for training.


 
Your abdominal muscles are not flat. You dont have to train them to give them shape, the shape is natural. 

If you want well defined, visible abdominal muscles, then all that is holding you back is your bodyfat %.

Thats it.


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 20, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> You dont have to train them to give them shape, the shape is natural.


Muscles don't grow?


----------



## plewser2006 (Dec 20, 2006)

well the muscles will grow if you work them...
but everyone has abs, everyone has an 8 pack... its just under a layer of fat...

nobody on earth has such undeveloped abs that they are not gunna show up if you have low body fat... you use them everytime you... sit down, stand up, walk,... mine even contract a little when i breath.. so doing 1000 situps a day isnt gunna give you well defined abs if you dont have low body fat


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 20, 2006)

Witchblade said:


> Muscles don't grow?



Read what i said. "Shape" not "Size".

Besides, why would you want 'big' abs? Big abs = thick waist = not particularly aesthetic...

Train for abdominal stability and strength if its useful, but if we're just talking about getting definition then its all diet.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 20, 2006)

plewser2006 said:


> well the muscles will grow if you work them...
> but everyone has abs, everyone has an 8 pack... its just under a layer of fat...
> 
> nobody on earth has such undeveloped abs that they are not gunna show up if you have low body fat... you use them everytime you... sit down, stand up, walk,... mine even contract a little when i breath.. so doing 1000 situps a day isnt gunna give you well defined abs if you dont have low body fat



Bingo.


----------



## danny69 (Jul 6, 2011)

I have the same problem kind of. From the front my abs look good and defined but for some reason the top ones are really small. When I turn to the side it looks like I have a gut cause my top abs are small but the bottom six are big. Any suggestions?


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 6, 2011)

Are you talking about the rectus abdominis?

Rectus Abdominis

Here's a whole list of exercises for the 3 components of the "waist": Waist Exercise Menu

Any of that look like what you're looking for?

From 15 years' observation of bodybuilding competitors - abs have a large genetics aspect to them as far as what you have to work with. Your ability to display any of it will be dependent upon your degree of bodyfat first and foremost. EVerything else will be dependent upon what you had to start with first - e.g. I've gotten down to 6-7% bodyfat but dont' have particularly deep seperation in my abs. Check Built's avi tho - she's got great detail at 13-14% bodyfat. Then look at someone like national level FBB, Margaret Negrete for some nutty seperation.







And then what you can do with that.


----------



## manickanuck (Jul 6, 2011)

hmmm dumbell pullovers maybe


----------



## Pitbull44 (Jul 6, 2011)

Those muscles are made in the kitchen bro!


----------



## ecot3c inside (Jul 6, 2011)

part of it is your inercostal (or however you spell it) used for breathing, I notice it come out real well after a good run, so cardio and diet would bring it out WELL. but packing on weights on an upper abdominal machine works quiet well too. the combination would bring phenomenal results from what I have done.


----------



## danny69 (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah my rectus abdominis like in the op's pic the highlighted muscles. The rest of my abs have gotten big but those top two have just stayed small. I'm just wondering how can I bulk those ones up cause the rest are just fine and defined. I'm at about 10 percent body fat so I don't think its body fat and I'm a basketball player so I do cardio quite a bit but nothing really changes. thanks for all the help by the way everybody


----------



## Ctironmag (Oct 12, 2011)

Two words... Cat Vomit


----------

